# Please vote



## mdbflorida

Boo always gets all of the attention so I thought I would enter Zach into the contest this week. Please vote for Zach, the wreath of love.

Zack | Modern Dog magazine


----------



## kd1212

Voted!!!


----------



## pippersmom

Done.


----------



## Sylie

Check


----------



## Malt Shoppe

Mags, Zack is so cute with his wreath.....I just voted for the cute guy, good luck Zack, you are so handsome.


----------



## maltese#1fan

Just voted. Good luck Zach!


----------



## Furbabies mom

Good luck Zach!!! Is it a one time vote or daily?


----------



## Kathleen

Voted!
Zack is so cute, like a big teddy bear that you just want to hug all the time! :wub:


----------



## jane and addison

Just voted. Can we vote more?


----------



## Lou's Mom

Voted


----------



## wkomorow

Voted, Zach is so cute.


----------



## Snowbody

Voted. Can we vote every day?


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Just voted for our I mean your little man :wub:


----------



## Trisha

Voted !! Good luck to Zack and Mommy!


----------



## mdbflorida

Thanks Everyone. I think you can only vote once a day.


----------



## sherry

Done!


----------



## Fee

Voted for cutie Zach :heart: Good luck!


----------



## Ann Mother

I voted for him. Great picture👍


----------



## lynda

Done! Cute as a bug in a rug.:wub: Good luck Zach


----------



## maltese manica

I voted it too!


----------



## michellerobison

voted,such a cutie pie


----------



## mdbflorida

Reminder you can vote again after 12 hours  Many thanks and hugs and kisses from Zach


----------



## Orla

Voted! Good Luck!!!


----------



## jane and addison

Voted again. Good luck Zach is such a nice boy.


----------



## Kathleen

Voted again.
Go Zach!


----------



## The A Team

Just voted...I think my vote was #280

Good Luck!!


----------



## socalyte

That's an adorable picture. I voted!


----------



## mfa

Just voted, also earlier today!


----------



## mdbflorida

Thanks


----------



## Maglily

I just voted and did you notice he has a lot of votes so far? I only checked the first few pages and those other little ones have a few votes each , Zach has over 300.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Just voted 311


----------



## Snowbody

Voted again!


----------



## kd1212

I voted again too!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

Just saw this...I voted. #337 You Go Zboy :chili::chili: Sooooo Handsome!!!


----------



## Kathleen

Zach is up to 356 votes! Yay for Zach!


----------



## elly

voted


----------



## Snowbody

363


----------



## jane and addison

Voted again 367. When is the voting over?


----------



## Sylie

I wish I had known that you vote everyday, 'cause I missed a couple....but from now on EVERYDAY. :chili:Go Zach:chili:


----------



## maddysmom

Voted! I love this picture! Love Zack... Can we vote more than once?


----------



## mdbflorida

Thanks everyone, you can vote every 12 hours. I think they pick a winner every week and the pictures stay up there until you win .... i think. Also he has a chance of being on the cover!


----------



## maddysmom

mdbflorida said:


> Thanks everyone, you can vote every 12 hours. I think they pick a winner every week and the pictures stay up there until you win .... i think. Also he has a chance of being on the cover!


You bet I will vote for him every 12 hours...I hope he wins!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

Voted #397 Go Zboy!!!:chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

398:chili:


----------



## Kathleen

Zach has over 400 votes! 404!
Yay Zack!


----------



## jane and addison

Just voted again 405


----------



## Pooh's mommy

Voted Again :thumbsup: #435 :chili: Go Zboy !!!!


----------



## jane and addison

Voted again.


----------



## maddysmom

Voted 449...


----------



## rmh2009

Voted! 454!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

473:chili: I forgot to vote for two days:w00t: sorry Mags


----------



## mdbflorida

You guys are great, thanks.


----------



## Snowbody

482. I vote every day!


----------



## sophiesmom

Voted!


----------



## jane and addison

Just voted again 496.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

Voted #497 :chili::chili: Go Zboy !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73

505!


----------



## mdbflorida

Wooooeee you guys are fabulous. over 500! I have been away for Turkey day and just catching up. Hope all of you had a safe and happy one.


----------



## Furbabies mom

522 votes just now! Come on Zach!!


----------



## jane and addison

523 here. Way to go Zach.


----------



## lydiatug

Still voting everyday


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili::chili: 565 :chili::chili: GO ZBOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

570!!!!


----------



## donnad

Just seen this and voted!


----------



## mdbflorida

Thanks! Trying to hit 600 today


----------



## Kathleen

Just voted! 576!


----------



## Summergirl73

582  !


----------



## Matilda's mommy

586:chili:


----------



## jane and addison

613 now when is the voting over. He is so cute and such a good brother to Boo.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

614:chili:


----------



## mdbflorida

Wooeeee we are now shooting for 700. LOL. Zach is sending you all sloppy wheaten kisses.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

Voted...626 :chili::chili::chili: Go Zboy!!!!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

630!!!


----------



## jane and addison

633 WOW. Good luck Zach.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

642:chili:


----------



## Kathleen

652! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

654:chili:


----------



## maddysmom

656


----------



## mdbflorida

You guys ROCK.


----------



## jane and addison

659 wow


----------



## Pooh's mommy

Voted 677 Go ZBoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :chili::chili: Whoop Whoop!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## shellbeme

Voted  Love that picture too.


----------



## mdbflorida

679!


----------



## jane and addison

710 now.


----------



## Kathleen

718! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

719:chili:


----------



## maddysmom

720


----------



## Matilda's mommy

723:chili:


----------



## Summergirl73

728  !


----------



## Furbabies mom

729!!


----------



## mdbflorida

735!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

Yay!!!!! 740 :chili::chili::chili: Go ZBoy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathleen

745!

I wonder if Boo is starting to get just a little bit jealous...


----------



## jane and addison

747. More.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

755:chili:


----------



## mdbflorida

The most loved wheaten  759 Even if he does' t win this, he has the best aunties here.


----------



## maddysmom

761 luv you Zac!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

766:chili:


----------



## mfa

776, go Zack! :chili:


----------



## jane and addison

777 here.


----------



## rmh2009

Second time voting. 779!


----------



## Snowbody

780


----------



## Furbabies mom

784!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe

Zack, you better get ready cuz I think you are going to win this thing! I don't see any others getting more than a couple of votes. 
I submitted the 789th vote just now. I seem to always get the last of the next jump to a new digit.
When does this end?


----------



## Kathleen

795! Go Zack!


----------



## mdbflorida

It is one of those never ending contests LOL. The top runners is over 4000. So once he gets in that neck of the woods he will win for that week. They pick a new winner a week.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

:woohoo2::yahoo:800:chili::chili:


----------



## lydiatug

802..Go Zack!


----------



## jane and addison

808 now.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

####809 :chili::chili:GO ZBOY!!!!!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

819:chili:


----------



## maddysmom

820 :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## kd1212

Voted again


----------



## Pooh's mommy

#827 Go Zboy!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

827:aktion033:


----------



## Summergirl73

839


----------



## jane and addison

840


----------



## maddysmom

841


----------



## Matilda's mommy

855:chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom

859!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

arty:arty:885


----------



## mdbflorida

Paula, you are awesome. You keep on voting!


----------



## kd1212

I just did my daily vote--886! Go Zach!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili:887 :chili::chili:GO Zboy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jane and addison

888 I will keep voting till I can not.


----------



## Snowbody

897:chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

898:chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Voted! 903!

I love the photo of Zach!


----------



## Furbabies mom

910!!!


----------



## mdbflorida

Wow just woke up to discover we went over 900. You guys are great.


----------



## lydiatug

It seems only one person in our household can vote? Is it pinging off the ip address???


----------



## jane and addison

922


----------



## Matilda's mommy

923:chili:


----------



## maddysmom

927:dothewave::dothewave:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

929:chili:


----------



## Snowbody

934:chili::chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

935!:chili::chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom

946!!!!


----------



## maddysmom

947 YAY Zach!


----------



## jane and addison

951 here. yay


----------



## Pooh's mommy

WOW 954 :chili::chili::chili: Go Zboy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lydiatug

961


----------



## mdbflorida

Creeping to 1000!


----------



## maddysmom

mdbflorida said:


> Creeping to 1000!


WHOO HOO :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

977:chili:


----------



## Snowbody

981 :chili::chili:


----------



## mdbflorida

Thanks everyone! We are inching closer to 1000!


----------



## jane and addison

984 now


----------



## Furbabies mom

996!!


----------



## mdbflorida

998 Who will be the lucky 1000 this morning!


----------



## Kathleen

1006!
Go Zach Go! :aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom

mdbflorida said:


> 998 Who will be the lucky 1000 this morning!


I was going to wait to vote, to try to be the 1,000 th vote,


----------



## Pooh's mommy

Go Zboy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1013 :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

1026:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## jane and addison

1033 wow.


----------



## maddysmom

1034:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili::chili:1048 :chili::chili: GO Zboy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody

1049 :aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

1050:chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom

1052!!


----------



## jane and addison

1056


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili::chili:1059 :chili::chili: Go Zboy!!!!!!


----------



## maddysmom

1075 WOWZY! Zach's my man arty:arty:arty:


----------



## mdbflorida

1078 Big sloppy Zachie kisses to everyone.


----------



## Maglily

wow that's a lot of votes, some of the other dogs don't have very many so I gave them one or 2. 

When is the voting over?


----------



## Matilda's mommy

1080:chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom

1083!!!!!!


----------



## mdbflorida

Brenda there are dogs with over 4000 votes. If you click on the tabs that says most you can see them. They pick a winner every week and you stay entered until I guess you win


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili::chili:1085 :chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033: Go Zboy!!! Enjoyed the Big Wet Sloppy Zachie Kisses


----------



## maddysmom

1084:chili::aktion033::yes:


----------



## sherry

:chili::chili: 1091!:chili::chili:


----------



## jane and addison

Just voted again 1098.


----------



## Kathleen

1102!!!!
:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## maddysmom

1120 I couldn't help but to vote twice today for my boy 😬


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili::chili:1132 :chili::aktion033::chili: Way to Go Zboy!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

1133!!!!!


----------



## wkomorow

me too


----------



## mdbflorida

Thanks everyone! I had my morning vote too.


----------



## sherry

1136


----------



## Mindi's mom

Voted! 1139


----------



## jane and addison

1140


----------



## maddysmom

:thumbsup:1178:chili::aktion033:


----------



## maltese#1fan

1180


----------



## Kathleen

1184! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

#1190. Go Zboy!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody

1191:chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom

1206!!!


----------



## sherry

1207!


----------



## maddysmom

1208:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor
:dothewave::dothewave:


----------



## Furbabies mom

1238!!!


----------



## jane and addison

1243


----------



## Furbabies mom

1251


----------



## maddysmom

Voted...but I forgot which #...it's too earlier~need more coffee 😜


----------



## pippersmom

1256


----------



## sherry

1260


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili::chili:1261:chili::chili:Go Zboy!!!!


----------



## Kathleen

1275! Go Zach! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody

1276!! When does this end?


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili::chili:1304:chili::chili: Go Zach!!!!


----------



## sherry

1305


----------



## pippersmom

1306


----------



## Furbabies mom

1309!!


----------



## Kathleen

1310!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mdbflorida

1315 yippee. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jane and addison

1322 wow


----------



## Furbabies mom

1367!!!


----------



## jane and addison

1372 Someone is voting and not posting.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

1373 :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom

1390!!


----------



## sherry

1397


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili::chili:1402 :wub:


----------



## jane and addison

1411


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili::chili:1441 :chili::chili: Come on everybody! Keep voting :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom

1443!!


----------



## Kathleen

1452!
:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## jane and addison

1453


----------



## Snowbody

1455:chili:


----------



## maddysmom

1457:dothewave::dothewave::dothewave:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili::chili:1464:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom

1473!!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili:1482:chili::wub::chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili:1504:wub::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody

1505:chili:


----------



## mdbflorida

1515 Wooeeee


----------



## sherry

1517


----------



## Madison's Mom

1519. Great picture!


----------



## simba11

1526. Precious picture


----------



## pippersmom

1529


----------



## Pooh's mommy

1545:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom

1551!!:chili:


----------



## sherry

1552


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:wub:1577:wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:wub::wub:1617 :wub::wub:


----------



## lydiatug

1633


----------



## Pooh's mommy

1649:aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody

1656


----------



## Furbabies mom

1660!!


----------



## mdbflorida

1664. An airdale is in first place, but it is still going on!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili:1668:wub:


----------



## sherry

1670


----------



## Pooh's mommy

1690 :dothewave:


----------



## Furbabies mom

1707!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:aktion033:1723:aktion033:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili:1889:chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

1890:chili: I have forgotten but I'm back now:chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom

1892


----------



## Kathleen

1893!!!:aktion033:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:aktion033::aktion033:1916:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mdbflorida

Thanks Everyone -the wheaten forum is also voting and it looks like we may hit 2000 votes today! You can vote every 12 hours and I have been voting 4 times a day by using my phone and computer!


----------



## lydiatug

Mags, it won't let me vote more than once per day...not every 12 hours, not on other devices, and not on my hubby's computer


----------



## bailey02

Done


----------



## sherry

1938


----------



## Matilda's mommy

1939:chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

Mags, It did let me vote "again"on my phone instead of my computer YAY!!!!! 1942:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## maddysmom

1955 😜


----------



## Matilda's mommy

1956:chili::chili:


----------



## Kathleen

1973! Almost to 2000!:chili:

Let's get Zach to 2015 for 2015! Go Zach!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili::chili:1975:chili::chili:


----------



## sherry

1979


----------



## Furbabies mom

1980!


----------



## Kathleen

1988! :chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:aktion033:2008:aktion033::wub: Go Zboy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kathleen

2017! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

2018!:chili:


----------



## sherry

2024


----------



## puppydoll

Voted!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

2043:chili:


----------



## maddysmom

2051 💃💃💃


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:wub:2053:aktion033:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2077:wub:


----------



## sherry

2078


----------



## Furbabies mom

Right behind you Sherry! 2079!


----------



## jane and addison

2080 here.


----------



## Snowbody

2081


----------



## Kathleen

2108!!
:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team

I just voted and he's up to 2110 now. 

I had entered Ava in this one time and Misa Minnie won....

Good Luck Zack!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili:2123:wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili::chili:2123:aktion033:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

Go Zboy!!!!! Not sure how I double posted


----------



## jane and addison

2124


----------



## sherry

2129


----------



## mdbflorida

Thanks everyone for still voting - 2128 so far woooeee


----------



## Furbabies mom

2131!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

2134!:chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili:2141:wub:


----------



## sherry

2154


----------



## maddysmom

:Happy_Dance::Happy_Dance:2155


----------



## Furbabies mom

2156!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:aktion033:2158:aktion033:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:wub:2175:chili::aktion033::thumbsup:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili::chili:2189:chili::chili::wub:


----------



## maddysmom

2205 👍👌💃


----------



## mdbflorida

Thanks Everyone! Zach sends kisses.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2214:wub:Kisses to Zach


----------



## maddysmom

2219 😘


----------



## Furbabies mom

2223!!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:wub::wub:2235:wub::wub:


----------



## mdbflorida

Moving on up!


----------



## maddysmom

2242🐶🐾🐾🐾:chili:


----------



## Kathleen

2243! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## maddysmom

2250 🐾🐾🐾


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:wub:2252:wub:


----------



## Kathleen

2253!
:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili:2264:aktion033:


----------



## maddysmom

2️⃣2️⃣6️⃣9️⃣🐾🐶💃


----------



## maddysmom

2276 ♥


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:aktion033:2280:aktion033:


----------



## sherry

2285


----------



## maddysmom

2286🐶🐾❌⭕❌⭕🐾


----------



## Snowbody

2289


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:aktion033::wub:2293:aktion033::wub:


----------



## jane and addison

2303


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:wub:2312:chili::chili: Wow Zach...Look at you!!!!!!!!! You are adorable :wub:


----------



## jane and addison

2313 way to go Zach.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:wub:2327:wub::chili:Go Zboy:chili:


----------



## jane and addison

2328


----------



## Kathleen

2332! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## sherry

2333


----------



## shellbeme

He hasn't won yet!? How long does this contest go on?


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2343:chili::aktion033::chili:


----------



## jane and addison

2348


----------



## Pooh's mommy

arty:2355:chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

arty::yahoo:2363


----------



## mdbflorida

Cindy thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Furbabies mom

2368!!!


----------



## jane and addison

2372 yay


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili:2373:aktion033:


----------



## Furbabies mom

2374!!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:aktion033:2396:aktion033:


----------



## sherry

2402:chili::chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom

2403


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:aktion033:2411:aktion033::chili::thumbsup:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:wub::aktion033:2418:wub::aktion033:


----------



## Kathleen

2419!
:sHa_banana::sHa_banana::sHa_banana:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:dothewave:2431:aktion033:


----------



## jane and addison

2432


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2445:chili::aktion033::chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2447:chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::wub:


----------



## jane and addison

2448


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2457:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:aktion033::aktion033:2468:wub::wub:


----------



## jane and addison

2469


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2473 😆 💕 🐾


----------



## sherry

2475!:chili::chili:


----------



## mdbflorida

2476 Slow but surely we are inching up.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2478 :aktion033: Come on Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Let's vote for "OUR Zboy" :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :wub: :wub::aktion033:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2490:wub:


----------



## jane and addison

2491


----------



## sherry

2495!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2498 :chili: :wub: :chili:


----------



## jane and addison

Horay my vote made it 2500.


----------



## Snowbody

2505


----------



## maddysmom

2508 ❤


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili::chili:2512:chili::chili:


----------



## sherry

2513!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2522:aktion033:


----------



## sherry

2526


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2528 :walklikeanegyptian: :sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## Kathleen

2529!
:Happy_Dance:

:jackrabbitslims:


----------



## maddysmom

2530 🐾


----------



## Alexa

Voted for Zach!

Fingers crossed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2538 :aktion033: :thumbsup: :chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom

2539!!


----------



## sherry

2541!


----------



## mdbflorida

2542 Thanks to everyone who is hanging in there voting!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2551 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2563 :chili::chili:


----------



## sherry

2566!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2571 :chili: :chili: :wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2577 :Happy_Dance: :clap::clap: :Happy_Dance:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2584  :aktion033:


----------



## mdbflorida

Zach sends hugs and kisses to his Aunties.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2586 :smootch: Kisses to Zach :chili::chili:


----------



## jane and addison

2587 yay Zach.


----------



## Snowbody

2590:chili::chili:


----------



## Kathleen

2591!
:thmbup:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili:arty::chili:2600 :chili:arty::chili:


----------



## jane and addison

2604 Go Zach.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2614 :thumbsup:


----------



## jane and addison

2616 need help remembering to vote.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2628 :cheer:


----------



## sherry

2630!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2643 :thumbsup:


----------



## sherry

2651


----------



## maddysmom

2652 ❤


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2653 arty:


----------



## jane and addison

2655, I remembered.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2665 :chili:


----------



## jane and addison

2667


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2670 :aktion033::chili::aktion033:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2687 :yahoo:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2702 :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## mdbflorida

Thanks Cindy!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2707 :wub:

:smootch: Big smack for Zach


----------



## Lexi's Babies

We voted!


----------



## Kathleen

2716! :Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile::Sunny Smile:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2719 Come on, you guys we have to keep voting for our Zboy...He is so loveable :wub: :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2754 :wub::heart::chili:


----------



## mdbflorida

Thanks for the daily vote guys!


----------



## jane and addison

Me to. Go Zach.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2763

:cheer:


----------



## jane and addison

2764 need help remembering.


----------



## Sylie

I voted today, but I keep forgetting. I'm going to bookmark it.


----------



## Kathleen

2767! :chili:


----------



## sherry

2768!


----------



## jane and addison

2774 yah Zach


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2778 :dancing banana: :wub: :dancing banana:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2792

:cheer::cheer:


----------



## jane and addison

2793 Go Zach


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

2794


----------



## Snowbody

2795:chili:


----------



## sherry

2800!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2803 GO ZACH

:cheer::cheer:


----------



## Kathleen

2805!
:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## jane and addison

2806 keep voting so I can remember.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2815 GO ZACH

:dothewave::dothewave:


----------



## jane and addison

2816 Go Zach go.


----------



## Kathleen

2817!
:cheer:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Voted ... 2819!:chili:

When does the contest end?


----------



## jane and addison

2824 go Zach.


----------



## Mindi's mom

2825!


----------



## sherry

2826!


----------



## Furbabies mom

2827!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2828 GO ZACH

:chili::chili: :aktion033: :chili::chili:


----------



## Kathleen

2829!
Go Zach! :sHa_banana::sHa_banana::sHa_banana:


----------



## jane and addison

2830


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2836arty:

:cheer::cheer:


----------



## jane and addison

2841 see I remembered.


----------



## Kathleen

2842! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody

2843:chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2847 Go Zach :wub:

:chili::walklikeanegyptian::chili:

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## sherry

2848!


----------



## jane and addison

2849


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2855:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody

2856:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## jane and addison

2857


----------



## maddysmom

2861 🐾🐾🐾😘


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2864. :dothewave::dothewave:


----------



## jane and addison

2864 Go Zach Go.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2875

:happy:arty::yahoo:


----------



## jane and addison

2876 What would I do without Pooh's mommy i would not remember to vote.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2881 !!!


----------



## jane and addison

see 2882


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2885!!!

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2890 !!!

:cheer::cheer:


----------



## sherry

2891!


----------



## jane and addison

2892!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2898!!!

arty:arty:


----------



## jane and addison

2899 one more to 2900


----------



## Pooh's mommy

jane and addison said:


> 2876 What would I do without Pooh's mommy i would not remember to vote.


:wub: Haha I try to remember twice a day...I do good to remember one or either I fall asleep on the couch before the pm vote lol :smilie_tischkante:

Come on fellow SMers Vote for Zboy:thumbsup:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

2905 !!!

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mdbflorida

Thanks everyone. Well at least there is a maltese in first place! Z-boy is slowly moving up but we need about 2000 more votes. Sigh


----------



## sherry

2911


----------



## jane and addison

2912 go go go 3000 just a little way away.


----------



## Kathleen

2914! :aktion033:


----------



## maddysmom

2970🐕🐶🐾❤🐾


----------



## Snowbody

2995:chili:


----------



## jane and addison

2996 yay four more


----------



## mdbflorida

Now we are in 37th place! We can do this. It's not over until he wins. They never take them off.


----------



## sherry

3022!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3027 !!!!

WOW :w00t: GREAT :w00t: WHOO HOO :w00t:

:chili: :aktion033: :chili:


----------



## jane and addison

3028


----------



## mdbflorida

We are now in 37th place! Moved up big time thanks to all of you.


----------



## Furbabies mom

3029


----------



## jane and addison

3068


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3072 !!!!

:dothewave::dothewave:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3123

:chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili:


----------



## Snowbody

3124:chili:


----------



## jane and addison

3131 Zach is moving now.


----------



## mdbflorida

You guys are awesome. We are now on the 3rd page of the top dogs 36h place. Yippeee. We are going on vacation Wednesday to a remote island with no TV or internet. Not sure if my phone will work either. Totally unplugging for almost a week. I will miss voting, but I know I can count on you guys!


----------



## jane and addison

Go enjoy the voting is in good hands.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3137 !!!


:chili::chili::chili:
Enjoy your vacation!!! We will be here voting for Our Zboy!!! :yes::yes:


----------



## jane and addison

3140 yah


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3158

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## jane and addison

3161 Yah


----------



## sherry

3167!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3169 !!!

:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## jane and addison

3172


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3190 !!!

:aktion033::aktion033: :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## lilylee

3196!!!


----------



## sherry

3200!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3204 !!!!!

:chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili:


----------



## jane and addison

3209


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3226 !!!!!

arty:arty:arty:


----------



## jane and addison

3231 wow!!!


----------



## lydiatug

3241!


----------



## jane and addison

3244 till tomorrow.


----------



## Snowbody

3266:chili:


----------



## jane and addison

3268


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3271!!!!

:aktion033::wub::aktion033:


----------



## jane and addison

3294 Yah


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3297 !!!!

:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody

3297 :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## sherry

3305!:chili::chili:


----------



## jane and addison

3306


----------



## Pooh's mommy

:chili::chili:3307 !!! :chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily

just curious...how long does the voting go on for?


----------



## jane and addison

I don't know I will just keep voting.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3327

:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## jane and addison

3328 thanks helping me remember.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

jane and addison said:


> 3328 thanks helping me remember.


:thumbsup:


----------



## jane and addison

3331 first vote of the day.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

jane and addison said:


> 3331 first vote of the day.


Thanks for reminding Me...:thumbsup:

3332 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jane and addison

Team work.


----------



## jane and addison

3355


----------



## sherry

3359


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3363 !!!

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## jane and addison

3371


----------



## mdbflorida

Moving up -almost on second page of top dogs! Thanks for voting.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3379!!!

:cheer::cheer:


----------



## jane and addison

3382 Go Zach.


----------



## mdbflorida

3384!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3385 !!!!

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## sherry

3387!


----------



## Cupidsmommy

Your wish is my command. Voted!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3414 !!!:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## jane and addison

3415


----------



## GnarleyMarley

3416


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3422 :aktion033:


----------



## jane and addison

3424


----------



## Snowbody

3428:chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3432 !!!

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## sherry

3438!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## jane and addison

3439


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3463


----------



## maddysmom

3465 💃💃💃


----------



## sherry

3472!


----------



## Furbabies mom

3473


----------



## mdbflorida

Just a couple of votes away from 24th place. Thanks for voting daily. Not over until Z boy wins!


----------



## jane and addison

3493


----------



## mdbflorida

We finally made it to 24th place -2nd page of top rated dogs. Thanks everyone. Only 23 more stepping stones.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3502 !!!!! 

:chili::chili: Whoop Whoop :chili::chili: 2nd page !!! 

C'mon Everybody...We can do this....Let's get him on the first page :chili::chili:


----------



## sherry

3504!


----------



## mdbflorida

23rd place yippeee


----------



## jane and addison

3506 Yah Zach


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3528!!!


----------



## jane and addison

3529


----------



## sherry

3537!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3539 !!!

:Sooo cute::good post - perfect Zboy is perfect


----------



## maltese manica

Been voting everyday


----------



## jane and addison

3541


----------



## mdbflorida

21st place moving up!


----------



## Snowbody

3542:chili::chili:


----------



## jane and addison

3557 yeh


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3574 !!!

:cheer::cheer:


----------



## jane and addison

3577 !!!


----------



## mdbflorida

Thanks for the continual voting! He is inching up.


----------



## Kathleen

3585! Go! Go! Go! 
:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3607 ! ! ! 

:chili::chili: :dancing banana: :chili::chili:


----------



## mdbflorida

Yes you can vote from each device and every 12 hours. About to move up a place and we are about 800 votes away from 10th place after that all fluffs are neck and neck! Getting closer!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

mdbflorida said:


> Yes you can vote from each device and every 12 hours. About to move up a place and we are about 800 votes away from 10th place after that all fluffs are neck and neck! Getting closer!


3610 on phone :chili::chili:


----------



## Kathleen

3611! :aktion033:


----------



## jane and addison

3613


----------



## mdbflorida

Moved up one! 20th place.


----------



## Kathleen

Voted at work too! :thumbsup:

3617! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3650!!!!!

:chili::aktion033::chili:


----------



## jane and addison

3652 Yah


----------



## Kathleen

3664! 
Go Zach Go!


----------



## sherry

3667!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3668 & 3669 
:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## jane and addison

3671


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3680 !!!


----------



## Snowbody

3682!


----------



## mdbflorida

We are now in 19th place 3713 votes! don't forget to vote


----------



## sherry

3718!


----------



## jane and addison

3740 forgot this morning need help remembering.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3746!!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3756 :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## mdbflorida

Woooeee 17th place now! Another 200 votes we can finally get on the first page of top dogs. They pick a winner every Monday. This week's winner is adorable.


----------



## jane and addison

3758


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3853:wub:


----------



## Snowbody

Voted already today


----------



## jane and addison

3864 Yah


----------



## mdbflorida

15th placeThank you so much. Don' forget to vote today and if you would like share with your friends. You guys are the best!! And of course don't forget to vote for Shiloh on Thursday.


----------



## Furbabies mom

3897!


----------



## sherry

3914!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mdbflorida

Now in 14th place but to move up to the next place it will take 100 votes. Fierce competition now that we are almost in the top 10.


----------



## jane and addison

3926 Go Zach go.


----------



## Kathleen

3943!
Yay Zach!
:dothewave:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

3946

:cheer::cheer:


----------



## mdbflorida

A new milestone over 4000! Thanks to all for your dedication! Wooowzer


----------



## maddysmom

4007 💃💃💃


----------



## Pooh's mommy

4008!!!by phone 

Waiting to vote on computer.......


----------



## jane and addison

4012 Wow look at all the votes.


----------



## mdbflorida

The maltese and wheaten community has been great. Had I known this was an ever ending contest - I would have thought twice before signing up! But now we are too far into in to stop. So each Monday they pick a winner. Let's see how fast we can move up from 13th place today!


----------



## Furbabies mom

4030


----------



## mdbflorida

We have moved up to 13th place! Once we get to 12th place we will be on the first page of top dogs.


----------



## Snowbody

:chili::chili:


mdbflorida said:


> We have moved up to 13th place! Once we get to 12th place we will be on the first page of top dogs.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

4052 !!!!!

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Kathleen

4058! Go Zach!

Zach! Zach!
He's our man!
If he can't do it 
No one can!!!

:cheer:


----------



## jane and addison

4064


----------



## Pooh's mommy

4085 !!!!

Whoop Whoop Go Zach!!!!! Whoop Whoop Go Zach!!! 

arty:arty: arty:arty:


----------



## Furbabies mom

4087!!!


----------



## mdbflorida

Good Morning everyone. Remember you have to wait 12 hours before you can vote and have your vote actually count. We need about 100 votes today to unseat Gus Gus who is in 12 place! Need bunny ears today for and extra easter hop into 12 place! 

Oh, and don't forget to vote for Shiloh too today.


----------



## jane and addison

4091 go Zach, and remember Shiloh.


----------



## Kathleen

4095! Yay Zach! :aktion033:


----------



## Kathleen

4105! Making good progress!


----------



## jane and addison

4139 Yah Zach


----------



## jane and addison

4163


----------



## Kathleen

4170! Yay for Zach!
:clap:


----------



## sherry

4171!


----------



## mdbflorida

Gaining on Gus Gus. Almost to the first page of top dogs.


----------



## jane and addison

4188 it finally let me vote.


----------



## mdbflorida

Yes, Jane you have to wait 12 hours before you can vote again. We are now in 12th place and on page 1 of Top Dogs. We are cruzin!


----------



## Kathleen

4210! Wow!


----------



## jane and addison

4212 12 hours to in minute tried to vote at 11:18 would not let me. lol


----------



## jane and addison

4246


----------



## Snowbody

Voted.


----------



## maddysmom

4249 &#55357;&#56451;&#55357;&#56451;&#55357;&#56451;


----------



## Pooh's mommy

4281 !!!


----------



## jane and addison

4288


----------



## Pooh's mommy

4315 !!!

Go Zach...Go Zach...Gooooooooooo Zach!!!!!!

:dothewave::dothewave:


----------



## Snowbody

4318


----------



## jane and addison

4323


----------



## Pooh's mommy

4338 !!!

:sHa_banana::sHa_banana: :dancing banana: :sHa_banana::sHa_banana:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

4365!!!

:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## mdbflorida

We are steadily moving up thanks to the Maltese Power!


----------



## jane and addison

4368 now


----------



## Kathleen

4375!
Go Zach Go!
:sHa_banana::sHa_banana::sHa_banana:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

4394 !!!!!

Whoop Whoop :chili: Go Zach!!!!!! Moving On Up :aktion033:


----------



## mdbflorida

Wooooo HOOOOO 10th place!


----------



## jane and addison

4399 wanted to 4400 but next vote go Zach.


----------



## Kathleen

4408! Yay for Zach!
Top Ten! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## jane and addison

4433


----------



## Snowbody

4437


----------



## mdbflorida

4445!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

4448 !!!!!!

:aktion033::wub: :aktion033::wub: :aktion033::wub:


----------



## sherry

4450!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## jane and addison

4460


----------



## Kathleen

4464! Go Zach! :chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

4479 !!!


----------



## jane and addison

4498


----------



## Pooh's mommy

4504 !!!!!

:biggrin::yes: :smootch: :biggrin::yes:


----------



## sherry

4505!


----------



## lydiatug

4520 What place is he?


----------



## jane and addison

4555


----------



## Pooh's mommy

4589!!!


----------



## jane and addison

4597


----------



## Pooh's mommy

4612!!!


----------



## Sylie

I've been voting every day. Go Zach!


----------



## mdbflorida

Yahoo! 9th place. You guys are awesome!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

4660 !!!

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## mdbflorida

We are now in 7th place!!!!!!


----------



## jane and addison

4666 Yah go Zach.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

4689!!!


----------



## jane and addison

4699


----------



## Pooh's mommy

4731 !!!!
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Kathleen

4733! :chili::chili:


----------



## jane and addison

4734 Yah


----------



## Pooh's mommy

4763 !!!
:aktion033: :wub: :aktion033:


----------



## mdbflorida

We are gaining on Dexter.


----------



## jane and addison

4767


----------



## mdbflorida

A couple of votes away from 4800 and gaining on Dexter


----------



## jane and addison

4798


----------



## Kathleen

4801! Only 60 more votes to catch up to Dexter!
:aktion033:


----------



## mdbflorida

Woof, tail spin, woof, over 4800 we are rocking now. Time for a zoomie!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Just voted! 4809!:chili:

I asked before and no answer. When does the contest end?


----------



## Pooh's mommy

4840 !!!!!!!!

:cheer: Goooooooooo Zach !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cheer:


----------



## jane and addison

4847 !!!!!


----------



## mdbflorida

16 more votes and we enter 6th place


----------



## revakb2

4851


----------



## jane and addison

4913 this morning. Way to go Zach.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

4914 !!!!

Go Zach Go Zach Go Zach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sherry

4915!


----------



## jane and addison

4943 Yah


----------



## mdbflorida

Wowzer instead of jumping one place we jumped into 4th place!


----------



## jane and addison

4968 watch out for third.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

4972!!!

Watch out 3rd place....here we come :chili:
Way to go Zach!!!


----------



## mdbflorida

Wow we are at 4999 waiting to hit a new milestone!


----------



## jane and addison

5001 now WOW I will be back later to vote again.


----------



## Furbabies mom

5002


----------



## Kathleen

5006!
Woweeee! Go Zach Go! :aktion033:


----------



## jane and addison

5007 keep it going we are almost there.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

5008 !!!!

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## mdbflorida

Woooo 5020


----------



## jane and addison

5035 We are getting there.


----------



## Kathleen

5040! :chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

5065!!!
Whoop whoop WooooHooooo !!!!!


----------



## jane and addison

5067 Go Zach.


----------



## Snowbody

5070!


----------



## Furbabies mom

5073!!!


----------



## mdbflorida

Happy Monday. We are now in 3rd place. I think the way we have been trucking this month we will win next week!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

mdbflorida said:


> Happy Monday. We are now in 3rd place. I think the way we have been trucking this month we will win next week!


Whoo Hoooooo That would be Great !!!!!!

5096 !!!!

:chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili:


----------



## jane and addison

5186 Yah


----------



## mdbflorida

HOOT 2nd Place! Now we are on a definite roll to 1st place.


----------



## mdbflorida

WE ARE NOW IN THE LEAD! Need to keep voting to keep him there until next Monday. Love you guys


----------



## Martysmom

Done!


----------



## jane and addison

Zach's in first. Way to go guy's. We are so excited here (Belle and Petey) See


----------



## Pooh's mommy

5259!!!!

Woooo Woooo Whooopy
Way to go SM.....Let's keep voting!!!!
Go Zboy.....You da Man!!!!
:chili: arty: :dothewave: :dancing banana:


----------



## mdbflorida

Weez need to P-A-R-T-Y


----------



## sherry

5263! We're in it to win it!:chili::chili:


----------



## mdbflorida

Z-boy is on fire! 5300 votes and going strong. Many thanks to all in helping him stay in 1st place until the pick a Monday winner.


----------



## jane and addison

5309 go zach go.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

5311 !!!!!!

:cheer: Go Zach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:cheer: Go Zach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

5320!!


----------



## jane and addison

5374 !!!!!


----------



## mdbflorida

Between the wheaten and the maltese nation -no way he can lose! Thank you everyone.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

5382!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

5409 !!!!!!



:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


Go Zach !!!!!! Go Zach !!!!!!!!!!! Go Zach!!!!!!


----------



## sherry

5410!


----------



## jane and addison

5428


----------



## Pooh's mommy

5484 !!!!!
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## maddysmom

5486❤❤❤


----------



## Maglily

voted again!


----------



## jane and addison

5497


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

5505!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

5506! I guess it just allowed me to back and vote again!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

5507! Now I feel as though I am cheating! LOL

Edited: I went back again and it was 5506.


----------



## Snowbody

5508:chili:


----------



## Pooh's mommy

5528 !!!!

Go Zach!!!!!!!!!!!! Go Zach!!!!!!!!!!! Gooooooooooooo Zach!!!!!!!!!!!

:wub: :chili: :aktion033: :wub: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## jane and addison

5541


----------



## Pooh's mommy

5602!!!!!
FOR YOU, ZACH :wub:


----------



## jane and addison

5605 yea


----------



## Kathleen

5609!!!
:aktion033:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

5628!


----------



## sherry

5630!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

5637 !!!!

Gooooooooooooooooooooooo Zach !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## jane and addison

5644


----------



## maddysmom

5690 🐾❤🐾


----------



## Maglily

the site says Zach is in first place!


----------



## jane and addison

400+ votes ahead. Go Zach Go.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

5708 !!!

arty: arty: arty:


----------



## jane and addison

5713


----------



## sophiesmom

voted Zac is cool!


----------



## Kathleen

5746!!!

Zach is top dog! Go Zach Go!


----------



## Pooh's mommy

5764 !!!! :wub:


----------



## jane and addison

5770 keep it going till Monday. Go Zach.


----------



## maddysmom

5771 🐾🐾🐾


----------



## jane and addison

5826


----------



## Kathleen

5843!!!
:aktion033:


----------



## mdbflorida

Home Stretch we are about 520 votes in the lead! Thanks everyone hopefully we will be celebrating tomorrow and Z boy will send you a very special message!


----------



## wkomorow

5871


----------



## Pooh's mommy

5882 !!!!!!!!

So excited!!!!! :chili: Can't wait till tomorrow!!!!!!!!! :chili::chili:

I knew Zboy would win this..........

Soooooooooooooooooooooooo Exxxxxxxxxcited!!!!!!!!!

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:
:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:
arty: arty: arty: arty: arty:


----------



## mdbflorida

On our last night of voting, I just wanted to thank all of you for supporting Z-boy. Hopefully when we wake up tomorrow we can leave a very special thank you for all of you! Who knows maybe we will hit 6000!


----------



## Snowbody

mdbflorida said:


> On our last night of voting, I just wanted to thank all of you for supporting Z-boy. Hopefully when we wake up tomorrow we can leave a very special thank you for all of you! Who knows maybe we will hit 6000!


It's so funny. We started voting in 2014. :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Happy for Zach!


----------



## Kathleen

5948!
Yay for Zach! :chili:


----------



## jane and addison

It 5960 now and I can not vote until 10:00 so that one more vote. Yah Zach Go Go GO. Love Belle and Petey.


----------



## Pooh's mommy

5963!!!!

Zach, I hope YOU wake in the morning a WINNER!!!!

WE LOVE YOU,
AUNTIE CINDY AND POOH


----------



## Kathleen

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

:cheer:Congratulations Zach !!!:cheer:

You WON with a total of 5980 votes!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Mags, I noticed our winner Zach's name is spelled Z-a-c-k on Modern Dog magazine ... just in case it needs to be corrected.


----------



## mdbflorida

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LR4kC2OxL9E

I can't begin to thank everyone for supporting Zach is is journey to win this. Had I known it was one of those that never ended, LOL I would not have signed up, but we finally did it.


----------



## mdbflorida

Marie, the misspelling was my mistake and I can't fix it but at least he won!


----------



## Sylie

:chili::chili::chili::chili:*YAY, Zach :chili::chili::chili::chili:*


----------



## Pooh's mommy

*Zach......YOU DID IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



mdbflorida said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LR4kC2OxL9E
> 
> I can't begin to thank everyone for supporting Zach is is journey to win this. Had I known it was one of those that never ended, LOL I would not have signed up, but we finally did it.


*Zach, YOU DID IT !!!!!!!!!!!*

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 


There once was a wheaton named Zach,
The SM community had his back...
We knew he would win...:chili:
He did in the End...:chili:

With that sweet soft face
He was sure to get First place!!!!

Zach, my Love
You were already our "Best"
Now, We showed the Rest :chili::chili:

:wub: :wub: :wub:
Hahahaheee...Poet and didn't know it :w00t:

Mags and Zach:

Congratulations!!!!!! 
You know I love that Boy!!!!!
Give him big sloppy kisses and hugs from his Auntie and Pooh :smootch: 
I really love the pictures of him in the Winner video... 
Soooooooooooooooooooo Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute he Is!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jane and addison

Congratulations to you Zach aka Zack. We were happy to see Belle's bandana in the winner video. Zach you ROCK.


----------



## mdbflorida

Cindy you are an awesome poet!


----------



## Snowbody

:chili::chili::chili: Well we always knew Zach was a winner, but now EVERYONE knows. :chili::chili::chili: Loved the video. I hope Zach gets something very special today. Does he have an agent yet? :innocent: Great work by everyone. :chili:


----------



## mdbflorida

Boo says he is Zach's agent since he likes to Boss him around. Z boy special prezzie was getting his stitches out this morning!


----------

